# Harvest Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Ruben!!! Nice to hear form you!

I would keep them in 5 gallon bukets and bottle as needed. Or bottle around 100 pounds ad keep the rest in buckets. You can also take the honey out of the buckets and into the bottling tank or bucket but it sucks to have to take the honey out f the bottles to fill an order.... lol


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I normally bottle whatever amount I figure I'll be selling in a month or so. If the honey should be bottled and then crystallizes in the bottle it requires the proper equipment to re-liquify it without damaging the label. If however you store the honey in buckets (I use two gallon buckets, they're much lighter) and the honey then crystallizes , it's much easier to re-liquify.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Congratulations, I see that they finally took to the strips. Quote "if I am able to get 4-6 supers of honey from 14 hives I will be tickled to death!" 
Looks like you might die.
I use the 5 gal containers from Dadant. They are cheap and a honey gate screws on it too. Not too heavy to handle.
Curtis


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

5 gallon buckets with very good lids.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Curtis, adding the 3 frames of foundation with the 7 frames of starter strips did the trick. I'll call Dadant and get some containers.


----------

